#      ?
-     " " :
"       ".  ,     300  3000   :Smilie:  ** ,   .  . 

:          .       .

----------


## Doka

,      .  :Big Grin:

----------

*Doka*,    :Smilie:

----------


## Irishkin

""  -      ...    ,      55    :Wow:

----------


## sasa@

> 55


      ?? ))

----------


## Irishkin

> ?? ))


   ))))
 :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:

----------


## .

, ,   -   ,           ...    .

----------

* .*,  .  ,  .      .

:     ,   ,      .

----------


## Irishkin

,       500 ?    5

----------

*Irishkin*,

----------


## Svetlana_V

,       -  ,      , . ,       .

----------


## Irishkin

,   ..    ..

----------


## Svetlana_V

?    .

----------


## Irishkin

> ?    .


  :Wow:    !
        ,    ,       500 ...

----------


## Svetlana_V

500 .?    .      1000 .?     300 .

----------


## Irishkin

> 500 .?    .      1000 .?     300 .


     ,  , - ...  :Wow:

----------

300 ..           2000 +,       ......     ...
..                 ,       10           ...            2-       / ,      3    . ...       1000.    50..

----------


## Irishkin

> / , .


    ???    ???  :Wow:  
  ,       ,    / ????

----------


## sveetna

...     !!!...

----------


## Svetlana_V

.   , ....,   -       .              .

----------


## Svetlana_V

> ???    ???  
>   ,       ,    / ????


   ?      ,      .  ,  50          ,     ,     .        .. ,           ?  ?      ?

----------

> ,       -  ,      , . ,       .


         .     - !

----------


## Kriniza

> 


 . ,      ,     ,   -  .   ...  :Frown:

----------

,     ,     ,       ....  .
        ""     ,       3000-30000 ..
 :        ...

----------


## Irishkin

> ,     ,     ,       ....  .
>         ""     ,       3000-30000 ..
>  :        ...


   ,         12  ..     1    :Wow:       ,      :Wow:      500  )))  ......

Irishkin      .  .
 .

----------


## Svetlana_V

-  ?    ?

----------


## pretty

,    "".

----------


## Irishkin

> -  ?    ?


   ,   ...
   ,   ))))

----------


## Svetlana_V

-     -  .

----------


## Li_Lu

> ,    "".


              ...        ""   ,     ...

----------


## SARa

> ,  .         -   ( ).


... ,     ,            . 




> ,     ,


, ,   ... ,     ,         " ",      ... 




> ,    ?


   ,       :   ...

----------


## reyna

> ,      1000  ...    !


 ,       ... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## SARa

*reyna*,     !   :Wow:   :yes:

----------

> ,    .    1000$ ?





> ** ,   ,    ,  ,         ,  2-3 .



  , !
   ,    3/  2   (2000),     ,     ,     ().   ,   ,    ,       1    .

----------


## MacKay

> ...        ""   ,     ...


  !      , ,          ... :yes:

----------


## MacKay

> - :       -    .


 :yes:     - .       "    " -     - ...
            . ,      ,     -,            .        ,   , ..  . (        -    ,    ).
 :yes:        .     -           ...       -        ( ).
        (   ) -  -     ... ::nyear::

----------


## ZhP

> -     ...


  ?

----------


## Mela

> ... ,     ,            . 
> , ,   ... ,     ,         " ",      ...


  :Wink: 

,  ,      :              
         -   
   -

----------


## SARa

> 


,  ,  ...      .  ,    ,   . , ,          ,             .

----------


## tktha

( ):       .    -   ,   ,    ,              (  ).

----------


## agur

,       -   -        .
, ,  -   + ++  , , +  . ,          ,   250  500 .,    ,  
.       
  ,   ,    ,    "", ,    "           ",       ,
 . , ,   ,    ,    , - ,     .   ,   1,     .      .  ,   .    ,          70% ,       ,     .  ,               .    ,        .     -     .
   ,   , 
   ,   3000 ..  ,
       ,      200 ..,   
   . 
        /
  200 ..   2000 ..      ,

----------


## zas77

> ,   , 
>    ,   3000 ..  ,
>        ,      200 ..,       . 
>         /   200 ..   2000 ..      ,


  :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Vladimirus

... 
 ,    5%    1 .,  " " ,      ,   900 $,  ,    .
  ,                 ?

----------


## agur

,        .,     ...    ...,  ,     .    ,     ,   () .                                            ,        -   .   " " -  ...
       ,        ""   ,     ,  ,  ,  ...   .  :Smilie:                                                                                                   ,   ...,       :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie: 
   , .

----------

> ,     ,   () .


 . 
       ,       .
 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Vladimirus

> ,        ""   ,     ,  ,  ,  ...   .


, . 
 -   ""      ,   ,           .    ,    ,   20 , : - "   ,    !",  2    ""      , : - "   ,    , ,    !" (   ,         ,     ),   , ,    %,   ,   ,        -  . : - ",  ,     ,    2 ,  ., ...   ,   !" 
  , ,    ,   ,  ,      . , .

----------


## .

> ,   900 $,  ,    .


      900 $       5%      .     .        .       ,   "",        ,     .
  ?  -   .

----------


## Vladimirus

> 900 $       5%      .     .        .       ,   "",        ,     .
>   ?  -   .


1.  ,    .
2.    , " "     .     ,    .
3.      ,   % 20    ,     " "  .
4.  ,     ?

----------


## nikkky

> ,      200 ..,   
>    . 
>         /
>   200 ..   2000 ..      ,


    3000 .      ,   ,  ,    .      /   5000 ,       ,  3000  -    (" -     !"),        ("     !")    ,         1-1,5 . ,              .     ,    (  2750 ) , ,     .       ,  : " - ,  **   !"
         "-"

----------


## Vladimirus

> 3000 .      ,   ,  ,    .


  ,      "". ,     ,  3   .   " "    ,       ?          .   ,        4 .    ,        , .        ,   30$ ...    ,   ,   ,       .

----------


## agur

*nikkky*   -  .
 ""      .

*Vladimirus*     -    ..
* ,     ..*?
 ,  ?
 :Smilie:

----------

> 3000 .      ,   ,  ,    .      /   5000 ,       ,  3000  -    (" -     !"),


 !*nikkky*,       ?

----------


## nikkky

> !*nikkky*,       ?


 -  .    ,  .  ,   ,    .

----------


## zas77

> *Vladimirus*     -    ..
> * ,     ..*?


  :yes:    ,      . :yes:

----------


## Mela

> /
>   200 ..   2000 ..      ,


  :Wink:  
   ,        ,   ,       :Smilie:  
    -   -   ,    -  ,  ,   -   !  :Stick Out Tongue: 
  ,   -  ,   ))

----------


## Mela

> , . 
>  -   ""      ,   ,           .    ,    ,   20 , : - "   ,    !",  2    ""      , : - "   ,    , ,    !" (   ,         ,     ),   , ,    %,   ,   ,        -  . : - ",  ,     ,    2 ,  ., ...   ,   !" 
>   , ,    ,   ,  ,      . , .


   ,   " ", ,    ,  -   ,    2       
,     ..            ... 
   ,      .. ,        ,    !  :Wow:

----------


## Mela

> !*nikkky*,       ?


  , ?     200       2000   
             1        :Embarrassment:   ,  100    -    ))
       ,     __    150,        ))
 ,    (, )

    -  300   ...

----------


## Mela

> ,       -   -        .
> , ,  -   + ++  , , +  . ,          ,   250  500 .,    ,  
> .


  :Wink: 
   ,         :Big Grin:

----------


## Mela

> 1.  ,    .
> 2.    , " "     .     ,    .
> 3.      ,   % 20    ,     " "  .
> 4.  ,     ?


2.  -     ))
      -      :Big Grin:     ,

----------


## Vladimirus

> 2.  -     ))
>       -         ,


         "",                 ,       ,   .. .

----------


## SARa

> /
>   200 ..   2000 ..      ,


  ...    200 ..,                -    -      ...  ,      ,       200 ..   :Smilie:

----------


## agur

,       .
  - .
   - ,     .      "" ,       ,      ?      .     -  .
 ,    ""  ,    -     -.          !  :Smilie: 
 ,  ,    200  -  !

----------


## scarlett

:   10  200 ..    :yes:

----------

*scarlett*,      :Wink:  
 ,   (  )   700 .       :yes:

----------


## SARa

> ,       .


   ? ,           ?  :Smilie: 




> ,    ""  ,    -     -.          !


,   ,    ,       . 




> ,  ,    200  -  !


 !

----------


## scarlett

> *scarlett*,      
>  ,   (  )   700 .


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## nikkky

(   ),       ,      . ,   ...
     "   "   ,      , :
1.   -   ... (8 )
2.    -   - -      ...(5 )
3.    ,   . .   . -  . .
4. ...  ...
5. "       . - . -    ."
6. ... ...
7. -   ...
8. "   /   *2500 (  )*   .
9. ...    ,  - ...
10.  ...
11.  .

 ... :Wow:

----------


## agur

"  !"    *SARa*,       :Frown:

----------


## agur

*SARa*, ,    #361.   ,     200     .     .                                                                                           . -     "" : , ... , ...   ? :Smilie:

----------


## SARa

> ,      ,       200 ..


*agur*,          ,         ( ,          ,    ).  




> SARa,


  :Wow:    ?

----------


## SARa

, *agur*,    ,  ...  ...   :yes:

----------


## agur

:yes:

----------


## Mela

> :   10  200 ..

----------


## Mela

> *scarlett*,      
>  ,   (  )   700 .


     30 ..  .. 
 10

----------

> 30 ..  .. 
>  10


,       ?  :Smilie:

----------


## SVET lana

> ** **


   ,    ,  .  3  .

----------


## 2

1000 $

----------


## Alexis1984

,       / ,     (--),      30 . .  ...

----------


## Andyko

*Alexis1984*,        ,      ...

----------

> ,       / ,     (--),      30 . .  ...


      .    ,  .

----------


## agur

, .        ,   ..       200-300 ..   .   ,  ,     .

----------


## SARa

> , .        ,   ..       200-300 ..   .   ,  ,     .


 :Wow:  

       ,        200-300 ..??? 

             500 .. -  ...

----------


## zas77

> 500 .. -  ...


   ,    :Wink:  
  ,   .
   200       . 
   ?   500-       :Wow:     ?

----------


## SARa

*zas77*,  ...     ,    ,     2-3-4-5   200  ,        400-600-800-1000 ?   ?

----------


## Alexis1984

*Andyko*,           ?       -- (  "")            30 000 .,      (    ).

----------


## Alexis1984

*agur*,      200-300  -    -      ,              15  ...  300 ..    ....

----------


## Andyko

*Alexis1984*, ,      


> 30 000


  :


> 30 . .


   .   .  :     __          ,    .   ?

  :


> ?


    ?   ?

----------


## Alexis1984

( ** ),  ,    /  ,     bmw, audi,   -  ,    ""        ,  .. ** .

   ?   ? -        ,           ,      -   ...

----------


## agur

.         150-300 ...        .
      .   ,            150-200 .. -    . 
       .           45   ,        ""  ,        .    !

   ,          1000 ..    - , .    -      ,       .
 :Embarrassment:

----------

Alexis1984, Andyko   .       /    .



> ,    /  ,     bmw, audi


    ,    ,    .  ?
 . . /      -  15 .   .
    -   30   .         8 .

----------


## Alexis1984

*agur*,      (   ??? ** )    56   30 000 .  ,              ( -)           /      30 000 .  .

**,            8     815 000 = 120 000 .  ????

         15 000 .         15 000 .      :Big Grin:  

**,*              ,   ,      .*

----------


## Alexis1984

300-500     -   .       ...

----------


## Alexis1984

,  ,   2   ...

----------


## Andyko

, ,    


> 


.    ,   


> bmw, audi


.   **. ?

----------


## tktha

-, Alexis1984,     .

----------


## Alexis1984

*Andyko*,         ...

----------


## Alexis1984

*tktha*,  ""????

----------

> 


   .
 ,  Andyko,  ,      .      .   - 15,   , .   18-20.       ,   .      30     - ",       ( ,    30     )",     ,    .
      ,  ,     .       30 (   ).        /

----------

> ,            8     815 000 = 120 000 .  ????


  ...
         ,      1   /  15.  8  30, ,    1       3750. ?    .

----------


## Alexis1984

**,      ,    :-)))

----------


## Alexis1984

**, ,       /  200-300 !!!        ...

----------

> ,    :-)))


  ,     ???  :Wow:   :Wow: 



> /  200-300 !!!


  ?              30 . ???  :Smilie:

----------


## Alexis1984

**,  ,                  /   300-500 ...       200  , -    (  )      ??? -  ,          2-3   (  )   .

----------


## Andyko

> 2-3   (  )


!!!!!

----------

> 200


*Alexis1984*,   ,  200-300 .      ,  ,   :Smilie:  -         10      200 .,        /   .
    ,   ,    200 .    :Wow:

----------


## Alexis1984

*Andyko*,           -   15      ,      , ,   .

----------


## Andyko

,  ,        ,    ,    ,   . ?   ?

----------

*Alexis1984*,     ? :Hmm:

----------


## Elena S

> *Andyko*,           -   15      ,      , ,   .


   :
  ?
  ,       .
  ,         ,     --?

----------


## Alexis1984

*Andyko*, ...  -   -   ...            :Big Grin:      (    ).          /        200 .. (      )    , ..        ,          -     , ,    . 

**,     *Andyko*

----------


## Andyko

> -


*Alexis1984*,   ,        ...


> ,         ,     --?


 ,   .    .  ?

----------


## Alexis1984

*Andyko*, "  ,        ..." -         :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

Alexis1984,     .  ,  200   /   ?
     195 .  ?      ,  ,    ,      .     ,       .

----------


## Alexis1984

*Elena S*,      ,   / ...         -  ,  ?

----------


## Alexis1984

**,    195  :yes:

----------


## Mamochka

*Alexis1984*,    200 ..,     (/  ).       ,   ,     ,      ,    ,        .

----------


## Alexis1984

:Smilie:      /         :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Andyko

*Alexis1984*,  ,          :Smilie:

----------


## Alexis1984

...

----------


## reyna

> /


Alexis1984,       .   ,            /,   .       ...   .

----------


## Alexis1984

**     /

----------

Alexis1984,  .      :yes:

----------


## Alexis1984

**, ,            :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## sinebab

> /


-!  - !   . Alexis1984,   /    - 200 .      + .  .     -    ,    /. , -,      . , , .

----------


## Mamochka

> /


  .    ,  /  200 .. ** ,     .     :Smilie:

----------


## Alexis1984

!!!!

----------

> !!!!


*Alexis1984*,   ???  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Alexis1984

**,           :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

> 


    ?  :Wow:    ,  ! !  !  :Wow:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Alexis1984

:Big Grin:

----------


## Alexis1984

:yes:   :yes:

----------

Alexis1984,  " " ? " ,  !"   ...   :Wink: 
,  ,       .        :Wow:

----------


## Andyko

,    ,     :Smilie:

----------


## Alexis1984

**,       (       :Embarrassment:  )     :-)       3-4     , ..      ,    ,   ....     :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:

----------


## Alexis1984

*Andyko*,   -  ...

----------


## tktha

> **,       (       )     :-)       3-4     , ..      ,    ,   ....


 !!    !!!

----------


## Alexis1984

*tktha*,       :Wow:

----------


## Elena S

> *Elena S*,      ,   / ...         -  ,  ?


 -,  - ,    -.
  ,       ,      .
     .
  / -.         1 500    1 500 .

  ,   --- .  30 . ,       .. .

   ,      30.

----------


## agur

,  ,         .  , .?    10-12  .     ,         ,  /.   70 .          .   ,    .            :  ,   -         . ,           ,     "", .
  . /,           /  12000 .     ,  25  ! ,    .

----------


## Alexis1984

*agur*, /  70 ...      /  2000        ???   ,  ???  . -   ,    ???   /       ..      (   )            ,       ,   10 000 - 20 000     ...      ,    ,  ...

----------


## Elena S

> ,   10 000 - 20 000     ...


 /?  !

----------


## Alexis1984

*Elena S*,         :Stick Out Tongue:     / 1,5  ,  /   - $100.000 USD,    /       10 000- 20 000$???     200 USD ;-)))            ...

----------


## Alexis1984

/    / ,  ,   0,75  . . ()

----------


## Elena S

""  :yes:

----------


## Alexis1984

*Elena S*,    ,    -       .

----------


## pretty

.  :Cool:

----------


## Andyko

> 


     "",    ?

----------


## agur

*Alexis1984*,  agur, /  70 ...      /  2000        ???   ,  ???  . -   ,    ???   /       ..      (   )            ,       ,   10 000 - 20 000     ...

-,    ,     2000 , .   -     ..
      . -  .  --,             .
            . 1-    -  ,     -,      :Smilie: 

-,   .,   
     .  .,     ,          !

 ,      -   ,  - !      ,       " ". 

-       ,   -   ,    ,     ?  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## agur

*Alexis1984*,    ???

  ???    .  -     .  ,    ,           , ,       .    ,       .    ,     ,     .


 :yes:

----------


## Alexis1984

*agur*,            ,         /,         /          .

----------


## Alexis1984

*-       ,   -   ,    ,     ?* 


  -,   ,    ,    **    ...

----------


## Andyko

> 


        ,    ?

----------


## Alexis1984

*Andyko*,        ,  .

----------


## agur

,   ,  ...

    ,             .
  ,  ,           "  ".
   .

        ,    ,       ,    ,   .

   ,       , .. ,     ,       ,      ( -  ),       ""   .

----------


## Mali

> :   10  200 ..


,    .
    200 ..
   7   200     .  ,   .
 ,   ,  .

----------


## agur

,  ?   "" :Smilie: ,
-   ..  ,      ! ! )))))))))))

----------


## -1

> **,  ,                  /   300-500 ...       200  , -    (  )      ??? -  ,          2-3   (  )   .


 ,      .   !
       (   ..)        ,    .
  -     .

-   ,    .         .

  - .     , ..     .

----------


## UVina

> (   ..)        ,    .


,    ,   ,  .

----------


## agur

,   .
  ,             ( ) 100-200   .  :Wow: 
( , . -)

,   ... 

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Olga.

> (   ..)        ,    .
>   -     .
> 
> -   ,    .         .


  100%.    .       . /   3 .,        ,   ,  ,   (,  ...  ..)  .

----------


## agur

> 100%.    .       . /   3 .,        ,   ,  ,   (,  ...  ..)  .


  ""     , , ,   ( .),  ,  -    .   ,       ,    . , , ,   -    . 
 - -    ( ,)    -    .        .

----------


## gluchnaya

,          ?        ...

----------


## Andyko

> 


    ,   ...?

----------


## ZhP

> ,   ...?


.     500....

----------


## twix

> .     500....


 :yes:       , -

----------


## gluchnaya

...

----------


## AlexeyID

?
           ,         .
      - .               ,   200 .
    ,  .       , ..,  ,    ..  (       ...)

----------


## umka8-0

> ?


     ...     ....
          ....   ,  ...... ....

 ...    ...  ))))) :Smilie:

----------


## Gamil

, ...

_  ,     .          2000$  ._ 
http://www.klerk.ru/articles/?86313

----------

*Gamil*,    --   :Smilie: 
  ,      ,   !  ,  .

      20  30  .   ,       .

----------


## Gamil

> *Gamil*,    --  
>   ,      ,   !  ,  .
> 
>       20  30  .   ,       .


          (     )..
   , -,   , ,  , -,     .

----------

> , ,  ,


,     ,  .  ,      .. -    ,   ,     . !



> -,     .


     ,  -  .

----------

> -  .


     .    .

----------

** ,       .        18 . ,         6000    ( ),       24000.

----------

.       ?

----------

**,   ?     ?

----------

** ,   ,     ,  ,  30-

----------

**,  30       :Smilie:

----------

** ,    30-,    90.

----------

** ,        .

----------

> ,    30-,    90.


 : "    "...  :Big Grin:  .

----------

> [b]        18 .


   .

----------

** , ?   " @

----------

!  ,

----------

?   :Wow: 
   !
 -, ,   .
** ,       ? ?

----------

.

----------

** , ?     ,    ,    ,      .   ,   ,     .

----------

,    .

----------

. 
,     ,     (   2,5   )   .
,     " "  :Smilie:  -    .

----------

.    .         .

----------


## angela

-  ,    .   /(   )  2  .  :Wink:

----------

...  2000 ..   64 000 ....))  :yes:   :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------

*angela*,  . ,         .

----------

